# Беларусь > Минская область > Минск >  Производство бытовок (вагончиков) в Минске

## Sergnet

Бытовки и строительные вагончики актуальны не только как место проживания строительных бригад на территории возводимого объекта, их часто используют владельцы дач в качестве хозпостроек, они применимы как офисные помещения, посты охраны, склады. Им отдают предпочтение из-за мобильности, такие металлоконструкции легко можно перевезти и установить в ином месте для дальнейшей эксплуатации. Еще одним плюсом является возможность использования бытовок как в летнее время, так и в зимнее, необходимо только определиться с утеплителем, очень часто на стадии строительства используют сэндвич-панели, которые содержат в себе изоляционный слой и выступают в качестве облицовки конструкции. Такое сооружение хорошо переносит морозы. 
Прежде чем заказать изготовление бытовки (вагончика) следует разобрать следующие вопросы:Желаемы размер конструкции, бывают стандартные параметра, которые могут находиться в наличии у производителя, и нестандартные.Проект, некоторые заказчики предоставляют изготовителю собственный проект и расчеты, по которым строится сооружение, но многие исполнители предоставляют такую услугу в своем лице, берут на себя полную ответственность за все чертежи и расчеты.Период года, в который помещение будет эксплуатироваться, от этого зависит материал внутренней и внешней облицовки бытовки, выбор утеплителя.Кровля, покрытие крыши также зависит от климата местности, назначения металлоконструкции.Производство бытовок лучше всего доверить профессиональным компания, которые отвечают за свою работу в соответствии с договором на услуги и дают гарантию. В Минске изготовлением бытовок, вагончиков, контейнеров и иных быстровозводимых металлоконструкций под заказ занимается компания «ВипМетСтрой». Установка и сборка объекта проводится на месте. Доставка по Беларуси бесплатная, как и расчеты.

Производство бытовок (вагончиков) в Минске: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

